# Electron Performance Cold Air Intake



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Never heard of Electron Performance....... It looks exactly like a KN&N Sri to me. How much did it set you back?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

JAFO said:


> Never heard of Electron Performance....... It looks exactly like a KN&N Sri to me. How much did it set you back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


There used to be a member here, possibly he was a moderator named hemank, he worked for Electron Performance and was here as a vendor as well. There was a contest, the guy that won the original prize (a K&N drop in filter) didn't want to pay the money for shipping because EP is in India or something, to make a long story short, there were a few delays and problems, so to make it up to me, EP worked with their engineers in canada to develop and make a CAI for me, for my 1.4 turbo American cruze. After a few months, I paid the $90 for shipping, tat's all it cost me. I was gong to sell a few extras, but they never arrived. It's an awesome product which I'm now selling. It has a lifetime filter as well. The reason I'm selling is because I was told on this forum that I'd have to remove it before taking it to the dealer to change the oil. Basically I didn't wanna mess with taking it off and putting it back on. Here's the video: Cold Air Intake - YouTube


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

who falsified that warranty info to you?they cant void your warranty because of an intake,only your intake is bad and not gm replaceable.Gm could try and say the intake mucked up your motor but its very unlikley very...unless you somehow plow through 5 feet of snow while its pouring rain and a tsunami hit all with your hood open and all that bad earth injected itself into your filter causing it to suck in the rain to hydrolock your motor.But other than that happening ive gone to the dealer with my intake they cant say anything unless the problem is with the intake which again is very unlikely


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> who falsified that warranty info to you?they cant void your warranty because of an intake,only your intake is bad and not gm replaceable.Gm could try and say the intake mucked up your motor but its very unlikley very...unless you somehow plow through 5 feet of snow while its pouring rain and a tsunami hit all with your hood open and all that bad earth injected itself into your filter causing it to suck in the rain to hydrolock your motor.But other than that happening ive gone to the dealer with my intake they cant say anything unless the problem is with the intake which again is very unlikely


^^^^^
Yup, what he said. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> who falsified that warranty info to you?they cant void your warranty because of an intake,only your intake is bad and not gm replaceable.Gm could try and say the intake mucked up your motor but its very unlikley very...unless you somehow plow through 5 feet of snow while its pouring rain and a tsunami hit all with your hood open and all that bad earth injected itself into your filter causing it to suck in the rain to hydrolock your motor.But other than that happening ive gone to the dealer with my intake they cant say anything unless the problem is with the intake which again is very unlikely


In that case, I may reinstall it since I've had no offers to buy it even though I also posted it on craigslist.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

You won a cold air intake and it took only _14 months for them to ship it to you_.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Gritts said:


> You won a cold air intake and it took only _14 months for them to ship it to you_.


No, it took like 5 months. I have 20k on my car now, had 8k when it was installed, took off at 10k for oil change and never put it back on.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

JAFO said:


> Never heard of Electron Performance....... It looks exactly like a KN&N Sri to me. How much did it set you back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App



^^ what he said; or HAI (Hot Air Intake)


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

that look more like a short ram to me rather than a cold air ......or is it just me ....lol


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely an SRI. Cold air has another bend that allows the filter to sit in the wheel weld where it can suck up all that cold air (as far as i know)


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> who falsified that warranty info to you?they cant void your warranty because of an intake,only your intake is bad and not gm replaceable.Gm could try and say the intake mucked up your motor but its very unlikley very...unless you somehow plow through 5 feet of snow while its pouring rain and a tsunami hit all with your hood open and all that bad earth injected itself into your filter causing it to suck in the rain to hydrolock your motor.But other than that happening ive gone to the dealer with my intake they cant say anything unless the problem is with the intake which again is very unlikely


GM service manager told me the same. Says the aftermarket intakes let more dirt into the engines. So if any of us blow a motor and GM disputes us because of a SRI then we will see how well the aftermarket Warranty and support is. I honestly think They are on crack and I paid too much for my intake to just take it off because of someones opinion.


----------

